# Question for RBs regarding LBC 10.3/Elect Infants dying in infancy



## SEAGOON (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, can any of my Reformed Baptist friends point me to online commentaries on the London Baptist Confession? Specifically, I'd like to get some RB commentary on LBC Chapter 10 section 3 and their views of the regeneration of elect infants dying in infancy. Thanks!

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy Webb


----------



## eqdj (Jan 14, 2011)

Andy,

The only commentary on the Confession that I'm aware of is not online
Amazon.com: 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith (9780852343401): Samuel E. Waldron: Books

There are two Baptist Systematic Theologies you may look at
Dagg's Manual of Theology Manual of theology - Google Books search for "infancy"
and Boyce's Abstract of Systematic Theology Founders Ministries | Boyce's Abstract of Systematic Theology--Chapter 28 again, search for "infancy".


----------



## KMK (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice to see you back on the board, Pastor Webb!


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 15, 2011)

I recently preached on the subject (in preaching through 2 Samuel) - I didn't find much online, in fact I can't remember finding anything expounding that clause in the confession, some stuff on the equivalent WCF clause though. If you search for Sam Storms dealing with this subject I think you will find helpful material though.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 15, 2011)

My dear Neddie, 

Pull up a noodle and sit down.

I fear that resources are rather scarce, and beyond what has been suggested I know of little else.

Yrs

Hercules Grypptpyppe-Thynne Esq


----------

